# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Pjetri i Madh. Njeriu qe modernizoi Rusine

## Enri

Rusia moderne fillon me emrin e vetem te nje njeriu. Ai njihet nga te gjithe, thjesht me emrin "Pjetri i Madh". Ishte ky, qe fale aftesive te tij, arriti qe te realizoje idene e madhe, qe Rusia do te zhvillohej, vetem po te ndiqte shembullin e Evropes Perendimore. Fati i madh i Rusise ishte se vete Perandori i saj ishte teper i dhene pas shpikjeve mekanike, modeleve qeverisese dhe konceptit te bisnesit te Perendimit.

Mbi te gjitha, ai besonte se edhe pse kaq vone, sa ishin bashkeatdhetaret e tij, po te punohej nga fillimi, ruset do t'ia dilnin. Flitet per shekullin e XVII, kur ai mesoi tekniken e ndertimit te anijeve nga Evropianet e shumte, qe ai i ftoi ne Rusi. Peter Aleksejevici, madje, ndertoi nje anije, qe e ka drejtuar vete. Ne vitin 1697, per t'i pare realisht ato qe i kishin treguar, ai ka bere nje tur te madh evropian. Per kete, u fsheh, me emrin e nje ndertuesi, qe quhej Peter Mikhailov. Ne morine e profesioneve te tij, ai vete ka sherbyer si detar, ushtar, berber dhe per diskomfortin e klienteve te tij edhe si dentist.

Pjetri, i dergoi ruset, qe te edukoheshin ne Perendim dhe importoi qe andej, aftesite per te punuar, si edhe eksperte te shumte administrative dhe ushtarake. Ai e inkurajoi cigaren, por vendosi taksa te renda per duhanin. Duke pare se Evropianet i ruanin mjekrat, ai i detyroi ruset, qe gjithashtu te ruheshin dhe te hiqnin mjekrat e tyre. Arriti deri atje sa te taksonte ruset, qe mbanin mjekra. Por, cudite e tij nuk mbaronin ketu, teksa ai u perpoq qe te thjeshtonte numrat; te inkurajonte industrine private dhe minierat. Duhet thene se Pjetri e menaxhoi Rusine moderne, pa huazuar asgje nga Bota. Kuptohet se, ne vend te kesaj, ai i taksoi gjithmone e me shume qytetaret e tij. Per te siguruar vazhdimesine me Perendimin, Pjetri pushtoi bregun lindor te Balltikut, qe mbahej nga suedezet, deri atehere. Atje edhe ndertoi qytetin, qe kete vit i eshte festuar 300 vjetori, San Peterburgu.

Pjetri ishte nje burre i madh rreth 2.04 metra, shume i gjate dhe ndryshe nga monarket e tjere nuk e kishte aspak frike, punen fizike. Vdiq, nga nje gabim i tij. Ne nentor te vitit 1724, u zhyt ne ujin tmerresisht te ftohte te Oqeanit te Veriut per te asistuar ne shpetimin e nje anije. Ishte ky momenti, qe ai ka marre nje te ftohte te madh, qe pak dite me pas do t'i merrte jeten.



Anekdota per Pjetrin e Madh- Carin e Rusise

Perandori i Rusise dinte te bente te gjitha punet, qe mund te beheshin ne kohen e tij. Ishte njekohesisht sundimtar, por edhe nje punetor i zakonshem. Merita e tij eshte se modernizimi i Rusise, filloi me punen e tij krijuese dhe zbatuese. Ai i ktheu ruset nga njerez te vonuar nga ana e qytetarise, ne njerez te civilizuar. Per kete, i sherbeu pervoja e tij, qe e mori, duke pare vete, sesi punonin dhe menaxhoheshin Perendimoret ne Evrope

Si ishte ai armik i lluksit 

Pjetri i Madh u kushtonte vemendje te posacme problemeve ekonomike, jo vetem te shtetit qe drejtonte, por edhe te vete njerezve qe e rrethonin, pra oborrtareve te tij. Ai ndiqte me kujdes se c'te ardhurash kishin ata dhe c'shpenzime benin, duke u perpjekur te shkoqiste se ku i gjenin te hollat, qe shpenzonin poshte e lart. Nje dite, ftoi ne pallatin e tij njerin prej tyre, per te cilin kishte marre vesh se, me miqte e vet, bente defrime te shfrenuara dhe e pyeti se sa shkonin shpenzimet e familjes se tij brenda nje viti.

-Pohoj, se nuk e di, Madheri, u pergjegj i hutuar sa me s'ka oborrtari. S'e kam vrare asnjehere mendjen, per gjera te tilla. Ato i rregullon vete administratori im...

-Te dija te zgjuar ! - e nderpreu Cari. Si eshte e mundur, qe njeriu t'i lejoje nje te huaji te rregulloje ekonomine e tij?...Ashtu qofte! Tani do te te ndihmoj une qe te shkoqisim bashke hesapet, mbi te ardhurat dhe shpenzimet e tua...

Dhe, Pjetri e pyeti oborrtarin se sa, pak a shume i kushtonin kuajt qe mbante, sherbyesit, veshjet e tij etj., duke shenuar keshtu cdo detaj mbi nje cope leter. Pastaj, pasi u hodhi nje sy shenimeve dhe gjeti se ky njeri shpenzonte dyfishin e atyre qe arketonte!

-Pra, ku i gjen ti gjithe keto para ? -thirri Cari i terbuar. Nga i merr ti, keto te holla, qe te nevojiten per te plotesuar shpenzimet e tua te cmendura?...Ketu ben vaki, njera nga te dyjat: ti ose me vjedh mua, ose vjedh shtetasit e mij!.. Pra, nuk te shkon ne mendje, se c'do te mendoje e cdo te thote populli per ty, e per mua qe me kane favorizuar dhe besuar per cdo gje, kur te marre vesh se je hajdut?.. Vetem nje hajdut shpenzon me shume nga se arketon!.. Ik tani dhe perpiqu te rregullosh te gjithe shpenzimet e tua, sipas te ardhurave qe ke, se perndryshe mjere ti! Dhe mundohu te kontrollosh te gjitha shpenzimet e tua sipas te ardhurave qe ke, se perndryshe perseri mjere ti!.. Dhe mundohu te kontrollosh sidomos administratorin tend!

Kur punoi si punetoret e tjere

Nje nga manite e vecanta te Pjetrit te Madh ishte qe te bente pune te ndryshme krahu. Kur u ngrit uzina e pare metalurgjike ne Moske, Cari, shkoi dhe punoi aty, si punetor i thjeshte, ku per tetembedhjete dite, ka kryer punet me te renda te uzines. Se fundi, erdhi dita qe te paguhej. Pergjegjesi i uzines i dha tetembedhjete dukate.

-Kaq shume u jep punetoreve ti?, e pyeti Cari.

-Jo, babush, u pergjeg ai. U jap nje altin ne dite. Por, juve, nuk mundem t'ju jap aq pak.

-Po perse?-i tha perandori gjigand. Se mos punova une me shume nga punetoret e tjere? Te me japesh pra, edhe mua, aq sa u jep atyre...Dua plot tetembedhjete altina...

Me ato para, perandori bleu nje pale kepuce, ne nje dyqan popullor. Dhe, ato i kishte mbathur me vone, ne shume pritje zyrtare. Madje, i tregonte me mburrje, duke thene vazhdimisht :

Keto kepuce i kam fituar tamam me djersen time!..

Te vleresosh besimin

Nje here Cari, ndersa ndodhej ne Kronshtad, i dha urdher ushtarit, qe bente roje jashte deres se dhomes se tij, te mos lejonte asnjeri te hynte brenda. Kjo, sepse, kishte per te studiuar disa harta ushtarake. Pas pak u paraqit princi Mencikov, favoriti i Carit. I mesuar te hynte kur t'i tekej, ne mjediset e vecanta te perandorit, edhe kete here beri te hapte deren. Por, roja e ndaloi te hynte. Mencikovi u zemerua dhe ngriti doren per te qelluar ushtarin. Ushtari menjehere i drejtoi armen. Princi, i terbuar, nisi te bertase aq shume, saqe Pjetri doli per te pare se c'po ndodhte. Mencikovi, atehere, iu qa per kete "sjellje te pahijshme", qe tregoi roja ndaj ti.

-Madheri, duhet te denoni ne menyre shembullore kete arrogant!- i tha.

-Kisha urdher qe te mos lija asnjeri te hynte ne dhomen e babushit!-iu pergjigj ushtari.

Pjetri, ndenji pak i dalldisur dhe pastaj urdheroi rojen te binte tri gote me vodke.

-Pije kete gote, per shendetin e ushtarit, qe e bej qysh tani nenoficer! -i tha Cari, Princit, kur erdhen gotat.

Mencikovi nuk u besonte vesheve! Por, Cari, me qendrimin e tij, tregonte se nuk bente shaka. Dhe, Princi, u detyrua qe te zbrazte goten per shendetin e ushtarit, tashme nenoficer.

-Dhe, tani, vijoi perandori, pije edhe goten e dyte per shendetin e ketij nenoficeri, qe e gradoj, qysh nga ky cast nentoger!..

Princi u detyrua te zbrazte edhe goten e dyte. Por, mundimet e tij nuk kishin te sosur. Pjetri e vuri te pinte edhe goten e trete per shendetin e nentogerit qe gradohej ne kete cast kapiten!..

-Kjo, le te behet mesim, o princ , -i tha Cari Mencikovit. Ti, nuk duhet te nxehesh me kerkend dhe sidomos me nje ushtar, qe zbaton me ndergjegje detyren e tij. Sa per ty, trimi im, vijoi duke iu drejtuar ai kapitenit te hutuar, nese do te me sherbesh ashtu me besnikeri dhe ne te ardhmen, do te kesh edhe shume miresi te tjera..

Nderimi per te mundurin

Pas betejes se Poltaves, ku ushtria suedeze pesoi disfate, njeri nga ushtaraket e e Crit foli me ironi pe Karolin XII, mbretin e Suedise qe ishte mundur ne ate beteje. Ushtaraku kujtoi se do ta kenaqte perandorin. Porse, Pjetri i dha nje shuplake te forte dhe i zemeruar i bertiti:

-Nuk te vjen turp te ironizosh per poziten tragjike te Karolit? Harron ti, se mund te isha dhe une ne vendin e tij?..

Nderimi per kundershtarin

Nje dite, nje agjent, i solli Carit kopjen e nje relacioni qe i dergonte ambasadori i Danimarkes Vestfalen, mbretit te tij. Ne kete relacion, ambasadori danez fliste me ironi per Carin. Kuptohet qe Pjetri u xhindos shume dhe porositi Vestfalenin te vinte menjehere para tij dhe t'i jepte shpjegime per stilin e ketij relacioni.

-Detyra ime, Madheri, -i tha ambasadori danez. Kjo, me detyroi te shprehesha keshtu, per ju ne nje relacion timin per mbretin tim. Duhet ta dini dhe te jeni te sigurte, se mbreti i Danimarkes nuk i do aspak ruset, qe i quan barbare. Si mund te shkruaja une, se perandori i tyre eshte fisnik dhe njeri i qyteteruar?

Pergjigjja, i pelqeu aq shume Pjetrit, sa qe ne vend qe ta denonte amabasadorin, sic kishte ndermend ta bente, i vari ne qafe dekoraten e "Shqiponjes"...

----------


## Akuamarini

Pjetri i Madh. Njeriu qe modernizoi Rusine,genjeshter

Rusin e ka modernizu gjermanet

----------

